# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  المشخول .....رز ابيض لذيذ

## واحد فاضي

المقادير:
2 كوب  ارزبنجابي 
6-7  كوب  ماء
4 حبة  هيل، صحيح 
1 عود  قرفة (دارسين)
1 ملعقة كبيرة ملح
4 ملعقة كبيرة زيت أو سمن(بالسمن أحلى)
1 حبة كبيرة بصل، مفروم ناعم  




الطريقة:
1. يغسل الأرز بالماء الصافي عدة مرات, ينقع في ماء دافئ مملح 15-20 دقيقه.ثم يصفى.
2. يو‍ضع الماء، الهيل والقرفة في قدر واسع ، يترك ليغلي ثم يضاف الملح والأرز، يحرك مرة واحدة فقط،ثم يترك الماء يعود للغليان ثانية، يترك القدر بدون تغطية يغلي بقوة لمدة 7-8 دقائق الى ان ينضج الأرز بعض الشيء(ونعرف ذلك بأن نمسك بعضاً منه ونضغط عليه ولا ينكسر ).  يصفى  الأرز ويوضع جانباً‍ . 
3. يسخن الزيت أو السمن في قدر متوسط الحجم، يضاف البصل ويقلب لعدة دقائق إلى أن يصبح ذهبي اللون، تؤخذ نصف كمية البصل وتوضع جانباً ( للتزيين).
4. يوزع الأرز فوق البصل في القدر، ينثر بقية البصل فوق الأرز.  يغطى القدر بأحكام ، يترك على نار هادئة 30-35 دقيقة إلى أن ينضج ويتسكر(يعني يلين).
5. يوضع الأرز في طبق التقديم، وينثر بقية البصل على سطحه.
وبالإمكان ان ينثر فوقه بعض المكسرات بعد قليها .

ويصلح هذا النوع من الأرز مع أكثر الأكلات ..سمك، لحم، دجاج 

وعليكم بالعافيه

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو اخوووي ابو زيـــــــــن
ع الوصفه الشهيه بجد لذيييييييييذه 




تسلم يدينك ولاحرمنا جديد الممـــــــــيز
بنتظااااار المزييييييد
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق
فــــــــــرح

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكور اخويي عالوصفاات كثروو من الوصفات غير مو احنا الا بنطبخ*
*يعطيك الله العافيه عزيزي*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## ضوى

*تسلم أخوي واحد فاضي*
*فعلاً بالهيل والدارسين يطلع الرز روعة*
*ربي يوفقكم*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

جوعتني اكثر مما اني جوعاانه .. ياابو زين
يسلمو يدينك ويعطيك رب العافية
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمووو اخوووي ابو زيـــــــــن
> 
> ع الوصفه الشهيه بجد لذيييييييييذه  
> 
>  
> تسلم يدينك ولاحرمنا جديد الممـــــــــيز
> بنتظااااار المزييييييد
> اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق
> فــــــــــرح



هلا وغلا بخيتي أم الحمزه ..........المشرفة 

تقبلي تحياتي للتواجد المميز دائماً 
سلامو

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *مشكور اخويي عالوصفاات كثروو من الوصفات غير مو احنا الا بنطبخ*
> 
> *يعطيك الله العافيه عزيزي*
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*



هلا وغلا بأخوي المرح 
ولا يهمك يا خوك طبخات على كيف كيفك 
أهم شي مو يقوم الك كرش ...........ولا تتعب الأهل 

تقبل خالص التحيات

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *تسلم أخوي واحد فاضي*
> 
> *فعلاً بالهيل والدارسين يطلع الرز روعة*
> 
> *ربي يوفقكم*



خيتي ضوى مراااااااااحب 

اي والله بالهيل والدارسين ........أممممممممممممم لذيذ 
وياه بعد كيلو سمك ميد مشوي ..............يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> جوعتني اكثر مما اني جوعاانه .. ياابو زين
> يسلمو يدينك ويعطيك رب العافية
> تحياتي



خيتي أميره  حياش الله 

يالله بسرعه  نسوي الش غدا وعشاء ما يهمش ..........حاضرين 

الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شرفني تواجدك الرائع أخي 

تحياتي

----------

